# Boat rental at Hoover Res



## mokabe (Jan 23, 2011)

Does anyone have information on boat rentals at Hoover Resorvoir? Thanks!


----------



## timmyv (Apr 26, 2006)

I see a guy on craigslist who is renting his pontoon alot. Maybe check there in the boat section.


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

No boat rentals at Hoover! Might be able to find someone to rent a boat to you like Timmy said.


----------



## timmyv (Apr 26, 2006)

I tried to find that guys post but had not luck. He does seem to put up the rental every week, so keep an eye out for it.


----------



## mokabe (Jan 23, 2011)

Thanks for the info. We're headed to Columbus this weekend, might try Alum. Thanks again.


----------

